# Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Toronto 6:00pm rsn / CSN-CHI / NBALP, RTV



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

<center> *Jalen against Bulls; Take 4* 








*VS*









*Chicago Bulls (34-31) (14-18 on road) @ Toronto Raptors (28-38) (21-12 at home) 









Air Canada Center, Wednesday March 23rd, 2005
Chicago @ Toronto 6:00pm	rsn / CSN-CHI / NBALP, RTV*





































*Duke-6'1-DUHON <> Nebraska-6'7-PIATKOWSKI <> Tau Ceramica-6'7-NOCIONI <> UTEP-6'9-DAVIS <> Thornwood-6'11-CURRY*

*VS* 





































*FresnoState-6'2-ALSTON <> MichiganState-6'7-PETERSON <> Michigan-6'8-ROSE <> GeorgiaTech-6'10-BOSH <> Arizona-7'1-WOODS*


*Season Series*
Chicago Bulls 121 @ Toronto Raptors 115
1-0


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

Cancer 88
The right way 97


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

I'll get to see this game on TSN  so I won't be around.. always look forward to these two going at it.. should be a good one.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

77










96


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

99








94


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Scott, I had to look at the sources to figure out yours. Thats a neat site: they have pictures of all of the Presidents' wifes. One day when we are really bored will have to have a game of First-Lady Survior.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

such sweet thunder said:


> Scott, I had to look at the sources to figure out yours. Thats a neat site: they have pictures of all of the Presidents' wifes. One day when we are really bored will have to have a game of First-Lady Survior.


I edited my original post, because I goofed. I wanted to use the namesakes of the two cities' airports -- Butch O'Hare and Lester Pearson.

My original post featured Da Mare, Richard J. Daley. The First Lady portraits SST refers to can be found here:

http://ap.grolier.com/images/


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

102








94


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

* 97 *










* 93 *


Too much Eddy but Donyell has a nice game.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

no prediction at this time though i think the bulls can win this roadie.




and now, a moment of jalen from the archives of jalenrose.com 



_ I've been in about seven or eight (music videos). Some of my homies say *'People gon' think you a video ho.'* But I'm in it because these are my homies and they got love for me. _
















word


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

dont underestimate the Raps, it will be a close one if we can get bosh going early


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

ballafromthenorth said:


> I'll get to see this game on TSN  so I won't be around.. always look forward to these two going at it.. should be a good one.


Isn't it on Sportsnet?

FYI- Canadian Bacon is nasty.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

We need to beat teams like this in order to maintain our playoff spot. Lets hope we can get a win, but I'm not sleeping on the raptors. They have some good players and if they all show up they could give us some trouble.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

103










97


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

Killuminati said:


> Isn't it on Sportsnet?
> 
> FYI- Canadian Bacon is nasty.


Whoops.. my bad.. it is on Sportsnet.. and as to the bacon referral.. I'm not sure if the bacon i eat is canadian.. so I can't really make a call on that.. but whatever I eat tastes pretty good.. as long as you don't eat it every day..


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

This will be a very tough game to win , I believe we'd need Bens 4ths Q madness to do it.

Bulls 95

Raps 93

Ben with 15 in the 4th


----------



## Erock10 (Sep 17, 2004)

Looks like the general consensus here is thtat this will be a fairly low scoring game and that the bulls will pull out a squeeker. The last game was a scoring fest so lets hope that we actually play some D this time around (Especially since I put some money on the under at 202)

Go Bulls!


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

according to raptor feed -

kirk sitting out tonight with the tweaked hammy. pike to start.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

Too bad Matrix couldn't control himself, if we win without Hinrich tonight he could have been all over the "we are 1-0 without Kirk and 1-5 without Eddy wah wah wah  :curse: :clown:


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

No Kirk, uh-oh....


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

bullsville said:


> Too bad Matrix couldn't control himself, if we win without Hinrich tonight he could have been all over the "we are 1-0 without Kirk and 1-5 without Eddy wah wah wah  :curse: :clown:



let's not even go there!

meanwhile, raptor feed is in widescreen - so i guess in HD - even though i don't have an HD tv, it's kinda cool.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

mizenkay said:


> according to raptor feed -
> 
> kirk sitting out tonight with the tweaked hammy. pike to start.


Very bad news...


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Hope Pike stays hot throughout the game. Scoring needed!


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Duhon and Gordon have to step it up. They will have the ball in their hands a lot more offensively since Kirk usually runs the offense 50-67% of the game. I'm not so worried about the scoring aspect losing Kirk for tonight.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

MoPete missimg lots , hope it goes on...

Quick start for Bulls!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Kirk isn't that big of loss if Duhon does what he is suppose to do in extended minutes. The problem with losing Eddy is that no one is as strong as him on the team, has as good of post moves. He is hard to replace because he is the only big man that can draw a double team. Hopefully Kirk can get better, but we still should be able to beat the Raptors. Kirk needs to come back ready to go against Boston, we'll need him.*


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Curry with a defensive rebound and an assist on the same possession. :clap:


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Raptors start 0-9!!

No FG yet.
Eddy with 2 to's already.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

I wonder if we'll see this lineup a lot this game

Tyson
Othella
Nocioni
Deng
Duhon

Tyson guarding Bosh and Othella guarding Woods. Nocioni on Rose and Deng on MoPete and playing SG.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Second PF on Pike. Look for big minutes for Gordon tonight if he plays decent D and stays out of foul trouble.


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

Rhyder said:


> Curry with a defensive rebound and an assist on the same possession. :clap:


Oh my!

Should be tough without Kirk...but Bill Wennington says "we don't lose anything going from Kirk to Piatkowski on defense. Pike is a hard worker." 

Ok, phew!


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

sloth said:


> *Kirk isn't that big of loss if Duhon does what he is suppose to do in extended minutes. The problem with losing Eddy is that no one is as strong as him on the team, has as good of post moves. He is hard to replace because he is the only big man that can draw a double team. Hopefully Kirk can get better, but we still should be able to beat the Raptors. Kirk needs to come back ready to go against Boston, we'll need him.*


That's true, but it's Pike who is going to have to pick up Kirk's points, he's our starting SG in Kirk's place so he needs to replace Kirk's scoring. Duhon can replace Kirk's assists and D, hopefully.

But you are right, as you saw vs Philly we don't win without Eddy unless someone steps up and replaces his scoring. That night, it was Othella with 24.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

We better win this game....to remain a 1/2 behind Cleveland.


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

Rafer Alson can play basketball quite well. So can his teammate Chris Bosh.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

We have 4 to's in 6 minutes. gotta take better care of the ball.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

I wish this game was on WGN or another channel I get....Comcast? Comcast? Why?


----------



## girlygirl (Dec 6, 2003)

Bulls offense not looking good early without Kirk out there, despite 8-5 lead. Toronto isn't doing anything but shooting perimeter jumpers, which is a HUGE help. Bulls already with 5 turnovers...and now Pike has picked up 2 quick fouls, which could be a problems, given Gordon's occasional tendency to get in foul trouble himself.

Toronto looks horrible on offense...and now Ben's hit 2 straight, which is a good sign


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

We should be up way more with Toronto shooting 2-14.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

Future said:


> We should be up way more with Toronto shooting 2-14.



Is it our defense.......or their suckiness of shooting?


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

bullsville said:


> That's true, but it's Pike who is going to have to pick up Kirk's points, he's our starting SG in Kirk's place so he needs to replace Kirk's scoring. Duhon can replace Kirk's assists and D, hopefully.
> 
> But you are right, as you saw vs Philly we don't win without Eddy unless someone steps up and replaces his scoring. That night, it was Othella with 24.


I really doubt Pike will be taking 15 shots just because he is starting. Look for them to go inside to Eddy/Othella a lot more, and Gordon will be chucking.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

Did anyone find Steve Kerr's comments last night commentating funny?

"He's normally a great maker of layups.." - after someone missed.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Ben on the scoreboard.

A 30 point game won't hurt his chances of taking ROM again and give him the adv on Emeka on ROY race. Go ben!


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Jalen with a Tech??!


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Vintage said:


> Is it our defense.......or their suckiness of shooting?


A lil bit of both....Alston just missed an open 3, Woods missed a shot under the basket. Donyell has just come in, and I have a feelin he will light us up from 3 pt land.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Raptors 2-20 so far!!!!!


----------



## girlygirl (Dec 6, 2003)

Wennington thinks Pike is as good of a defender as Kirk? What's he smokin'? Pike works hard and understands how to play position defense, but lacks the foot speed to stay with most guards defensively.


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

Vintage said:


> Did anyone find Steve Kerr's comments last night commentating funny?
> 
> "He's normally a great maker of layups.." - after someone missed.


Yep. That was hillarious. And he was talking about Chauncey Billups, too.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

Future said:


> A lil bit of both....Alston just missed an open 3, Woods missed a shot under the basket. Donyell has just come in, and I have a feelin he will light us up from 3 pt land.



I doubt he has another 9-15(or whatever it was) night again.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

theLegend said:


> Yep. That was hillarious. And he was talking about Chauncey Billups, too.



Billups...thats who he was talking about....I couldn't remember.

That was hilarious..not one of Steve's better commentating moments.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

i don't know who the raps announcers are, but one guy has this heavy jersey accent right outta da sopranos. so funny. 

raptors can't buy a bucket - 2-20 from the field - getting booed by the fans already.


----------



## girlygirl (Dec 6, 2003)

Bulls only up 8 despite the Raptors shooting 2-21. Toronto doesn't seem to want to get the ball inside. They are jacking up perimeter jumpers left and right. 

Meanwhile, Bulls already with 6 turnovers


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

NBA.com says Curry has 3 rebounds...

Is that right? Curry has nights where that's all he gets.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Donyell just nails a 3 pter in Dengs face... its startin already.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Who knew our D would actually be better with Kirk out


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Gordon with 2 fouls already... Pike with 2 fouls.... this looks bad. With Hinrich out we will see either Pargo or Griffin in. I think Skiles should have NOC at SF and Deng at SG.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

Future said:


> Donyell just nails a 3 pter in Dengs face... its startin already.



One three does not mean eight more are coming....

At least, I hope not.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

To many offensive rebounds. Giving away 2nd chance points.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

2 PFs on Pike and Gordon... ugh...

Pargo in the game.

Look for Griffin to get some minutes, and (I hope) Deng to play some SG alongside Nocioni.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Wow, how are we losing.
Not cool at all.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Raptors are leadin and they shot 5-24.... ****in pathetic. 21-20 raps.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

How did we manage being down by 1 when they're shooting 20%????


----------



## girlygirl (Dec 6, 2003)

Toronto end quarter on 10-0 run and are up by 1 despite shooting 20 % from the field!


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

KHinrich12 said:


> Wow, how are we losing.
> Not cool at all.


Turnovers and a Pargo sighting.  Tyson and Othella rebounded terribly in their short stint out there (during the 8-0 run).


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

Future said:


> A lil bit of both....Alston just missed an open 3, Woods missed a shot under the basket. Donyell has just come in, and I have a feelin he will light us up from 3 pt land.


I would also add all the turnovers by us so far.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

will the Dinos get 50 FTs tonight?


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Yup, 7 TOs for us. Raptors have also had 12 FTs. And the Bulls have a ****ty offensive lineup in there with Duhon/Pargo/Deng/Othella/Tyson.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

Rhyder said:


> I really doubt Pike will be taking 15 shots just because he is starting. Look for them to go inside to Eddy/Othella a lot more, and Gordon will be chucking.


15, no. But if he stays out of foul trouble, I would expect Pike to get at least 10 shots in 30 minutes. He is our 2nd best 3pt shooter behind Ben, and if he can get open looks he is going to have to take them.

Eddy is 1-3 with 2 TO so far, let's hope Othella picks it up.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

Only reason the raptors are in this ( besides the turnovers) is all of the free throws they made in the first quarter ( ten).


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Future said:


> Yup, 7 TOs for us. Raptors have also had 12 FTs. And the Bulls have a ****ty offensive lineup in there with Duhon/Pargo/Deng/Othella/Tyson.


Which one of those do you diagram a play for?


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Maybe Pargo explodes like last seasons end??


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Raptors are 21-12 @ home. They are a very good team in their court. If we win tonight this could be one of the best victories of the season especially considering we're playing w/o one of our most important players.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Yell with his 2nd PF!


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

How is that a foul on Noc? Bull****... Rose jus pushed him down.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

bullet said:


> Maybe Pargo explodes like last seasons end??


Or maybe he goes 4-19? You really never know with his. He is just so damn streaky.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

DaBullz said:


> Which one of those do you diagram a play for?


Out of those Othella or Lu.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

Othella is one of the masters at getting people to foul him.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

SPMJ said:


> Raptors are 21-12 @ home. They are a very good team in their court. If we win tonight this could be one of the best victories of the season especially considering we're playing w/o one of our most important players.


Double that , they are tough to take at their home.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Bulls on a 12-0 run


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

We're up 32-21 now... Pargo is playin pretty well and Bulls are playing great D.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

12-0 start to the 2nd.

Raps 5-30!!!!


----------



## mgolding (Jul 20, 2002)

Whats the line-up out there?


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Man flourishing at both ends of the court w/o Kirk so far. 50% shooting and limiting them to 17%!


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Othella playing well again.

Must sign him.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

bullet said:


> 12-0 start to the 2nd.
> 
> Raps 5-30!!!!



We have no excuse to lose this game if the Raptors are shooting this badly.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Toronto is pressing. They look like us offensively last season.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

anybody watching on league pass and not getting a picture????


:curse:


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

Harrington 3-3 FG, 2-2 FT, 2 ast, 1 stl 8 pts in 7 minutes, OUTSTANDING.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Bosh with his 3rd PF , 2 of them Offensive?!


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

Bosh with his third foul. Take a seat.

17-0 bulls run.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls on a 17-0 run to start the second.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Smells like skunk in here.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Rhyder said:


> Toronto is pressing. They look like us offensively last season.


And sometimes this season as well.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

SPMJ said:


> Man flourishing at both ends of the court w/o Kirk so far. 50% shooting and limiting them to 17%!


Yeah, we don't need him, our offense and defense are great without him.


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

mizenkay said:


> anybody watching on league pass and not getting a picture????
> 
> 
> :curse:


Yeah I was getting a jacked up picture. The picture was too large for the TV screen.


----------



## girlygirl (Dec 6, 2003)

Toronto is showing why they are one of the worst defensive teams in the league right now. Meanwhile, they are totally out of sorts on offense, as well. 

Chicago has definitely stepped up on both ends of the court after a rather shaky 1st quarter, but I say Toronto's horrid play is due more to their inepititude right now to anything the Bulls are really doing.

The Bulls have got to be one of the best teams in the league in drawing offensive fouls, though!


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

21-3 run


----------



## girlygirl (Dec 6, 2003)

Pargo and Harrington basically carrying the Bulls on offense this quarter!


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

SPMJ said:


> Man flourishing at both ends of the court w/o Kirk so far. 50% shooting and limiting them to 17%!


hmm lots of time thinking about Kirk?

anyways, yeah Kirk blows.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

19-0 ! this Q.

Not anymore.


----------



## girlygirl (Dec 6, 2003)

Now Pargo picks up his 2nd foul...Ben replaces him -- and immediately turns the ball over! Gordon is really going to have to work on his ballhandling and passing skills this offseason. His defense has improved greatly, but he is still committing too many dumb turnovers.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

Uhoh, 8-2 run by the raptors makes it 43-32 bulls.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Another 3 by Bonner - this sucks!


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> Smells like skunk in here.




That was me. :biggrin:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Does it possibly help us to not have Hinrich, if he's not going to shoot well?

We're 16-28 (.571) without him.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Vintage said:


> That was me. :biggrin:


That was Toronto with ZERO points


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

glad we drafted Bonner!

here we go again. Build up a lead, piss it away


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Chicago timeout.

Toronto has followed our 19-0 run with an 11-4 run themselves.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

They were bound to heat up sooner or later. Toronto is 8th in the scoring at 100 ppg. This team can flat out score.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

DaBullz said:


> Does it possibly help us to not have Hinrich, if he's not going to shoot well?
> 
> We're 16-28 (.571) without him.


NO


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

fleetwood macbull said:


> NO


He was 8-25 two nights ago.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

fleetwood macbull said:


> NO


You have to admit it is quite the coincidence.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Who's going to end up with more rebounds: Curry or Jalen Rose?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Yell with foul #3.

That's tough.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Yell with his 3rd PF.

Good thing to get him and Bosh in foul trouble.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

LOL at Wennington trying to pronounce Araujo.

Neil Funk: "You just have no clue, do you?"


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

> Originally Posted by *DaBullz*
> 
> Does it possibly help us to not have Hinrich, if he's not going to shoot well?
> 
> We're 16-28 (.571) without him.


No, but I'm glad we aren't anywhere close to looking as bad w/o him as we do w/o Curry. We barely ever put together 5 mins. of good basketball w/o him this season.

48-34 Bulls :banana:


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

qwerty said:


> You have to admit it is quite the coincidence.


and the Pacers are better off without Jermain O'neal.
All teams are better off without good players

get outa here!


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Du playing well - 3 pts 4 rbds 5 asts

Running the offense well!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

fleetwood macbull said:


> and the Pacers are better off without Jermain O'neal.
> All teams are better off without good players
> 
> get outa here!


And we should start Jared Reiner, too!


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> Does it possibly help us to not have Hinrich, if he's not going to shoot well?
> 
> We're 16-28 (.571) without him.


Neil Funk just said that Chicago shot 58% from the field the last time the Bulls faced them (with Hinrich playing).


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Out of Raps 38 points former Bulls:

Jalen 15
Yell 3
Bonner (only drafted by us) 7


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Odd stat:

Rose+Bonner are outrebounding Curry+Chandler+AD


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Bonner 3-3 from 3!


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

DaBullz said:


> And we should start Jared Reiner, too!


we should clone Reiner and start 5 Reiners!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

<--- 5-9 FG, 11 points in 12 minutes


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> Does it possibly help us to not have Hinrich, if he's not going to shoot well?
> 
> We're 16-28 (.571) without him.



Trade him for a bigger 2?


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

WOW.....what a half!

Best we've played in quite a while.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Ben with 11 at the half.

Go ROY!

Go 6th Man!

Stack is out ain't he??


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Who are you guys and what have you done with my Chicago Bulls?


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Vintage said:


> Trade him for a bigger 2?


Reiner is our big defensive-minded SG.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

I gotta admit...I was worried about the Ben Gordon pick.

I've never been more glad to be wrong...!


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

SPMJ said:


> WOW.....what a half!
> 
> Best we've played in quite a while.


I'd say what a second quarter. The first was pretty ugly.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

Rhyder said:


> Reiner is our big defensive-minded SG.



I thought he was going to replace Curry?


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Bulls shooting mad 0.611 fg%

Raptors 11-41 for 0.268 fg%.

By this stat it looks like we should be leading by even more.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

fleetwood macbull said:


> and the Pacers are better off without Jermain O'neal.
> All teams are better off without good players
> 
> get outa here!


I never said that teams are better off with their best players. But i do think it is nice not to see hinrich hoisting up the team leading amount of shots per game.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Rhyder said:


> Reiner is our big defensive-minded SG.


Him and Bender are the only 7 ft SG's in the league :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

Vintage said:


> I gotta admit...I was worried about the Ben Gordon pick.
> 
> I've never been more glad to be wrong...!


yeah yeah, he's Respert :biggrin:


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Rhyder said:


> I'd say what a second quarter. The first was pretty ugly.


Well, 1st for the D, 2nd for the O. Combining for a great HALF.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

The Box score says Duhon played 24 minutes(CBS has him for 23). Was he on floor the whole time. Thats some dam credit by Skiles with Kirk out , and Pargo and Ben Hitting...


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Everyone have their 1-5 without Curry and 1-0 without Hinrich threads ready.

*btw, like I said. Kirk Hinrich's shooting has been the reason for many losses this season. That is why I believe Ben Gordon is the future point guard of the franchise. He is better now, and will be better in the future.*


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

sloth said:


> Everyone have their 1-5 without Curry and 1-0 without Hinrich threads ready.
> 
> *btw, like I said. Kirk Hinrich's shooting has been the reason for many losses this season. That is why I believe Ben Gordon is the future point guard of the franchise. He is better now, and will be better in the future.*


Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

SPMJ said:


> Well, 1st for the D, 2nd for the O. Combining for a great HALF.



Thats the same logic many use to say that Curry + Chandler = one great big man.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

qwerty said:


> I never said that teams are better off with their best players. But i do think it is nice not to see hinrich hoisting up the team leading amount of shots per game.


well, what started this was the question are we better off. insanity

regardless of his shooting %.


anyways, love all the Reiner ideas in this thread :clap:


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

sloth said:


> Everyone have their 1-5 without Curry and 1-0 without Hinrich threads ready.


But that ONE WIN proved how much we don't need Curry. He should sit down for some more games


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Both teams have 20 boards.

Bulls 20 def 0 off

Raps 14 def 6 off


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

bullet said:


> Him and Bender are the only 7 ft SG's in the league :biggrin:


you forgot dirk :clown:


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

sounds like raptor took the night off on defense. 

i say "sounds" cause i had to dial up the chicago radio feed since league pass has gone inexplicably dark, all of league pass including nba tv.

annoying.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Jalen Rose + Rafer Alston have more rebounds than AD+Curry+Chandler+Harrington


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

sloth said:


> Everyone have their 1-5 without Curry and 1-0 without Hinrich threads ready.
> 
> *btw, like I said. Kirk Hinrich's shooting has been the reason for many losses this season. That is why I believe Ben Gordon is the future point guard of the franchise. He is better now, and will be better in the future.*



You. Are. Amazing.

Why the name change? Decided BBS didn't really describe Curry as well as sloth does?

j/k....but seriously, why the name change?


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> Jalen Rose + Rafer Alston have more rebounds than AD+Curry+Chandler+Harrington



I want to see sloth debunk this one...


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Side note: Jamal having a good night against Celts so far with 12 points in 14 minutes.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

bullet said:


> Side note: Jamal having a good night against Celts so far with 12 points in 14 minutes.



Put that in the Jamal Update thread please.....

Clearly it needs continual bumping, or people here will have a stroke.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

sloth said:


> Everyone have their 1-5 without Curry and 1-0 without Hinrich threads ready.
> 
> *btw, like I said. Kirk Hinrich's shooting has been the reason for many losses this season. That is why I believe Ben Gordon is the future point guard of the franchise. He is better now, and will be better in the future.*


He scored 28 against the raptors last time on 11-16 shooting and the team scored 121 points. Bulls are having a repeat performance. If we had lost against the raptors that time, you'd have a good argument.


----------



## girlygirl (Dec 6, 2003)

Before everyone gets too excited about how the Bulls are playing without Kirk, let's remember it is the Raptors -- the last time the two teams played, Chicago had 62 points at halftime! Remember, that was the last game before the aAll-Star break, when Kirk shot 11-16before injuring his finger late in the 4th quarter.

So although the Bulls played a great 2nd quarter, the enthusiasm should be tempered by the fact that Toronto just flat out STINKS on defense.


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

Raptors never play defense.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> Jalen Rose + Rafer Alston have more rebounds than AD+Curry+Chandler+Harrington




I'm not sloth but let me try to debunk:

The Bulls haven't missed all that mutch this game. The Raptors have missed a lot.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Vintage said:


> I thought he was going to replace Curry?


Yes, maybe we could trade Curry for Rose, and Reiner could play out of position at the 5 with Rose filling in the 2. Call Jerry Krause back in here and see what he thinks.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

such sweet thunder said:


> I'm not sloth but let me try to debunk:
> 
> The Bulls haven't missed all that *mutch* this game. The Raptors have missed a lot.




Wynn, is that you? Are you trying to be clever with me again? Your cleverness never pays off...


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

such sweet thunder said:


> I'm not sloth but let me try to debunk:
> 
> The Bulls haven't missed all that mutch this game. The Raptors have missed a lot.


That's my take, as well.

We've basically split 40 rebounds, most of those are THEIR misses.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Lets not get too excited, how could no one realize that it wasn't a joke about the 1-5 curry thing, 1-0 kirk thing.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

sloth said:


> Everyone have their 1-5 without Curry and 1-0 without Hinrich threads ready.
> 
> *btw, like I said. Kirk Hinrich's shooting has been the reason for many losses this season. That is why I believe Ben Gordon is the future point guard of the franchise. He is better now, and will be better in the future.*


Ben does have a better shot and is better at creating open looks for himself. Outside of that, :raised_ey


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Vintage said:


> Wynn, is that you? Are you trying to be clever with me again? Your cleverness never pays off...



oh, come on,
just a typo!


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

sloth said:


> Lets not get too excited, how could no one realize that it wasn't a joke about the 1-5 curry thing, 1-0 kirk thing.


I know.....I wouldn't trade ya for anyone...well....yeah...no one...


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

prediction: whistle city from here on out


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Vintage said:


> I want to see sloth debunk this one...


*This was obviously an attack at Eddy Curry so.....

Curry has 4 DEFENSIVE reboudns. The other guys are just not doing the job right.

Also the key is that our guys in that group are outscoring the guys in that group. Sometimes I think that people forget that who has the highest point total wins the game, and not the team with the most rebounds.*


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

such sweet thunder said:


> oh, come on,
> just a typo!



It looks like Wynn....it reeks of Wynn.....It must be.....

:curse:


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

sloth said:


> *This was obviously an attack at Eddy Curry so.....
> 
> Curry has 4 DEFENSIVE reboudns. The other guys are just not doing the job right.
> 
> Also the key is that our guys in that group are outscoring the guys in that group. Sometimes I think that people forget that who has the highest point total wins the game, and not the team with the most rebounds.*


Like you stated earlier, 'tis nothing but a joke....


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

girlygirl said:


> Before everyone gets too excited about how the Bulls are playing without Kirk, let's remember it is the Raptors -- the last time the two teams played, Chicago had 62 points at halftime! Remember, that was the last game before the aAll-Star break, when Kirk shot 11-16before injuring his finger late in the 4th quarter.
> 
> So although the Bulls played a great 2nd quarter, the enthusiasm should be tempered by the fact that Toronto just flat out STINKS on defense.



Watching the Raptors not get back on fast breaks, give half assed efforts on one end of the court, cry to the refs, hog the ball and take terrible shots reminds me of our dark days. While Pax has gotten rid of many of the bad influences, we still have these crappy announcers.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Vintage said:


> Put that in the Jamal Update thread please.....
> 
> Clearly it needs continual bumping, or people here will have a stroke.


U're right , but I stopped posting or entering that thread , I just completly lost interest .


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Eddy not boxing out , and the off rebounds just keep flowing...


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

sloth said:


> *This was obviously an attack at Eddy Curry so.....
> 
> Curry has 4 DEFENSIVE reboudns. The other guys are just not doing the job right.
> 
> Also the key is that our guys in that group are outscoring the guys in that group. Sometimes I think that people forget that who has the highest point total wins the game, and not the team with the most rebounds.*


Rebounding doesn't go towards winning or anything.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Jamals thread is 51 posts away from 2,000. Popular guy Jamal Crawford is.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> Jalen Rose + Rafer Alston have more rebounds than AD+Curry+Chandler+Harrington


The counterargument:

Nocioni has the same number of rebounds as Bosh + Woods.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Triple Double Watch:

Chris Duhon

3 pts 5 ast 5 rebs*


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Vintage said:


> It looks like Wynn....it reeks of Wynn.....It must be.....
> 
> :curse:


well wynn is one of my favorite posters -- so thanks for the compliment. but, alas, not me.


i'm getting the toronto feed off the pass, and the toronto announcers are gloating on the bulls so much it's getting annoying. they are the anti-kerr/dores. they haven't said one good thing about the home team all game. its fun to see other teams announcers enjoy our beloved's hustle.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

Rhyder said:


> The counterargument:
> 
> Nocioni has the same number of rebounds as Bosh + Woods.


Or, Eddy Curry, our starting center, has as many rebounds as Rafer Alston, the Raptors starting PG.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Chapu with a good play.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

uhhhh 
the Bulls should be up by 30. Always a down angle


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Vintage said:


> Or, Eddy Curry, our starting center, has as many rebounds as Rafer Alston, the Raptors starting PG.


And Duhon, our PG, has more boards than either Bosh (their starting PF) or Woods (their starting Center)....


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

whew. tv feed back up. 

that was odd.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

such sweet thunder said:


> well wynn is one of my favorite posters -- so thanks for the compliment. but, alas, not me.
> 
> 
> i'm getting the toronto feed off the pass, and the toronto announcers are gloating on the bulls so much it's getting annoying. they are the anti-kerr/dores. they haven't said one good thing about the home team all game. its fun to see other teams announcers enjoy our beloved's hustle.



I like Wynn too...I just find it amusing, bec. Wynn was making fun of someone and spelled something wrong in a post.......which I rediculed him for...


Where are you listening to the game on?


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Rhyder said:


> And Duhon, our PG, has more boards than either Bosh (their starting PF) or Woods (their starting Center)....


Or Eddy!


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

If we shot this well against Seattle, we'd have won...


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

bullet said:


> Or Eddy!


Point being, stats can't start an argument.

You have to come up with a hypothesis first, and then can look at stats to support it. Things, as trivial as the things being mentioned in this post, and for such a small sample size are irrelevant, and can't be the foundation behind an argument.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

Vintage said:


> If we shot this well against Seattle, we'd have won...


you mean Seattle and the Three Stooges


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

fleetwood macbull said:


> you mean Seattle and the Three Stooges



No, I meant the Seattle Supersonics....the team with Allen, Ridnour, Lewis, Murray, Radmanovic, Collison, etc....


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

OT: Philly leading Detroit 33-17 in the second quarter.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Vintage said:


> I like Wynn too...I just find it amusing, bec. Wynn was making fun of someone and spelled something wrong in a post.......which I rediculed him for...
> 
> 
> Where are you listening to the game on?


 boston -- just grabbing the television feed off nba league pass. for whatever reason, the pass usually broadcasts the opponents feed during bulls games. its actually fun to hear what other announcers think of your team.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Vintage said:


> If we shot this well against Seattle, we'd have won...


U could say that about most of our losess...


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

Vintage said:


> No, I meant the Seattle Supersonics....the team with Allen, Ridnour, Lewis, Murray, Radmanovic, Collison, etc....


well I saw Stooges


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Vintage said:


> I like Wynn too...I just find it amusing, bec. Wynn was making fun of someone and spelled something wrong in a post.......which I rediculed him for...


_I'm blushing.

...and I'm not even a hot chick! Thanks guys!_

:redface: :redface: :redface:


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

Deng slaps the **** out of the ball for a block. Then duhon brings the ball up court and passes it to chandler for the oop.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

Wynn said:


> _I'm blushing.
> 
> ...and I'm not even a hot chick! Thanks guys!_
> 
> :redface: :redface: :redface:



That avatar is disturbing. Very disturbing.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

When was the last time we were beating a team this badly for this long?


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

jnrjr79 said:


> When was the last time we were beating a team this badly for this long?



Game 3 in the '98 finals....Or was it game 2...?

Dobermans on Defense.....I still remember the newspaper headline.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Good we did not let them pull closer.

Ben smelling 4th q coming...


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

Deng has been solid in his first game back...at least, the stats indicate it.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

bullet said:


> Good we did not let them pull closer.
> 
> Ben smelling 4th q coming...




DO YOU SMELL WHAT THE ROCK IS COOKING?!?!?!


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

qwerty said:


> Deng slaps the **** out of the ball for a block. Then duhon brings the ball up court and passes it to chandler for the oop.


 that had sportscenter written all over it.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Bulls 0.525 fg%

Raps 0.288


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Luol on time .


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

We're sloppy again.

11-4 Raps in 4th.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

In with the Ben, out with the Pargo please.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Gotta take care of the ball. 14 turnovers :sour:


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

LOL, *Matt Bonner* abuses Eddy in the post.

Matt Bonner.

:nonono:


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

SPMJ said:


> Gotta take care of the ball. 14 turnovers :sour:


Now 16 after a couple more minutes :curse:


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

bullsville said:


> LOL, *Matt Bonner* abuses Eddy in the post.
> 
> Matt Bonner.
> 
> :nonono:



LOL.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Sloppy!!!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

God damn that Matt's Boner.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

Better. Not. Piss. This. Lead. Away.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Where is Ben Gordon? this team needs his shooting right now.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

ben gordon checks in .


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

88-80 bulls just under six minutes left.


----------



## girlygirl (Dec 6, 2003)

Lead down to 8!!! Bulls with 6 points in first 6 minutes of the 4th...Ben almost with a bad turnover, but bailed out by foul calll...


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Gotta score to keep them cold...


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

qwerty said:


> 88-80 bulls just under six minutes left.



TO's are killing us, no?

Or did we have a defensive breakdown?


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

17 turnovers :sigh:


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Big rebound in traffic for ben gordon.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

I Love seeing Jalen whine in someone else's uni after throwing up weak stuff.


----------



## girlygirl (Dec 6, 2003)

ANOTHER turnover...that's 7 in the quarter and 19 or 20 for the game..

Rose with the offensive foul...he disagrees, of course...luckily for the Bulls, Toronto still not executing well on defense...

Tyson to AD for a HUGE hoop...and a foul


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Seems like Rose is trying to hard to get to us!


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

Vintage said:


> TO's are killing us, no?
> 
> Or did we have a defensive breakdown?


Seven so far in this quarter i believe. Didn't help that off those turnovers they went on a 14-3 run or something like that.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

18 turnovers


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

maybe its better they go out with a whimper. You _know_ they would have been overconfident for the Cs


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

need to maintain composure.

not doing that foot on the neck thing too well.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Are Raps in penalty already??


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

fleetwood macbull said:


> maybe its better they go out with a whimper. You _know_ they would have been overconfident for the Cs



The C's worry me. We struggled against them before they added Walker...


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Alston 6-21

Jalen 7-20


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Looks like our game.

*Great W in Toronto.*


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

Why was Curry waving his hands with 6 fingers up in fascination?


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

bullet said:


> Alston 6-21
> 
> Jalen 7-20



And outside of Bonner, those two are shooting the best tonite.


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

A little scare there a bit but we won. Good win.


----------



## KwaZulu (Jul 7, 2003)

Wow, Bulls held Raps to 31% FG shooting, Bosch 3-11.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

the Jalen Rose win guarantee:

= worthless


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

3 solid qtrs, 1 bad one, and a W......i'll take it.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

<marquee>*35!!!!*</marquee>


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Wow - Duhon Played 47.5 minutes tonight , for 6 8 and 8.

As I see it - if Skiles stays , he stays , some credit.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Good to see the Bulls win big on the road without Hinrich.

The towers did their thing tonight.

Nice game for Jalen.


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

fleetwood macbull said:


> the Jalen Rose win guarantee:
> 
> = worthless


I cant stand that fool. He always makes faces and stuff everytime he goes against us and everytime he loses.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

bullet said:


> Wow - Duhon Played 47.5 minutes tonight , for 6 8 and 8.
> 
> As I see it - if Skiles stays , he stays , some credit.



Duhon is solid....I'd like to see us keep him next year. 

Him, Gordon, and Hinrich make a good guard trio...we still need a bigger defensive 2G though.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Deng looks solid too.

9 pts (4-8) , 6 brds and 2 blks in 27 minutes.

Tyson 11 brds 8 pts and 2 stls

Ben missed a lot in the 2nd half.

box score


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

nanokooshball said:


> Why was Curry waving his hands with 6 fingers up in fascination?


My first thought was that those fingers were intended for Jalen, indicating how many times in a row they have beat the Raps without losing since the trade.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Chapu solid with 10 pts (3-7) 8 brds 1 ast 1 stl 1 blk in 26 minutes

Eddy no rebound in the 2nd

Bulls 49-42 rebounding

6 guys in double figures for us(including TC 11 brds)


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

bullet said:


> Chapu solid with 10 pts (3-7) 8 brds 1 ast 1 stl 1 blk in 26 minutes


also, some hounding d and a key bucket to end a toronto run. noc is finally learning how to channel his game for the nba.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

such sweet thunder said:


> also, some hounding d and a key bucket to end a toronto run. noc is finally learning how to channel his game for the nba.


up , and as I keep saying he'll still get better till about mid-next season...


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

kukoc4ever said:


> Good to see the Bulls win big on the road without Hinrich.
> 
> The towers did their thing tonight.
> 
> Nice game for Jalen.


Jalen rebounded and got to the line very well tonight, the Raps lost but at least Jalen can sleep well tonight knowing that he got his.

Eddy- 23 min, 16 pts, 4 reb
Tyson- 27 min, 8 pts, 11 reb, 3 ast, 2 blk
Harrington- 17 min, 11 pts, 5 reb, 3 ast
AD- 28 min, 12 pts, 5 reb
Nocioni- 26 min, 10 pts, 8 reb
Deng- 23 min, 9 pts, 6 reb, 2 blk

It wasn't just the towers, they played well (especially Tyson) but every one of our forwards and centers had nice games tonight.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

*The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! I LIKE PIE!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **Oh Happy Day! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! Fire Pax! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! Fire Skiles! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! Disband the Team! *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! El Torro Esta Triunfo! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *Le Taureau est Victorieux! **The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **Das Bulle ist SuperWunderBar!The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! YIPEEEE!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wynns!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! Who wins?!?! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! AGgahAghahgagAHHHaggagahgahgghgh!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!!


----------



## Frankensteiner (Dec 29, 2004)

Jalen with 30 points (he just had to shoot that last 3pt-er, that was amusing) and another loss. Par for the course with Jalen. A great season indeed.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

mizenkay said:


> i don't know who the raps announcers are, but one guy has this heavy jersey accent right outta da sopranos. so funny.


Brooklyn, but yeah. He's got the accent. He's also got a raspy voice that he loses on a nightly basis, so sometimes it's a wonder you can hear him at all.



such sweet thunder said:


> i'm getting the toronto feed off the pass, and the toronto announcers are gloating on the bulls so much it's getting annoying. they are the anti-kerr/dores. they haven't said one good thing about the home team all game. its fun to see other teams announcers enjoy our beloved's hustle.


The game was almost unwatchable from a Raptors fan's standpoint. They are usually pretty homer-ific but I don't know what they could praise tonight, except maybe Matt Bonner's play. Needed to rub that in a little, sorry.

You saw the best and worst of Jalen tonight. Don't need to get into that because I know how many of you out there in Chicagoland have an iron heart when it comes to him. But trust me when I say that he has actually played really well for us this year and has been a tremendously positive influence both on the court and off. I think he gets carried-away when we play the Bulls, which I don't like, but that's life.

Anyways, ugly game. Thanks for helping us with our draft position. And please, let Orlando and Indiana beat you guys in your remaining matchups. Keep Philly out of the post season, just as a favour!


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

Yeah I was so impressed with the bulls tonight.. they seemed to coast a little in the 4th.. but I can't think of one player that I wasn't impressed with during some parts of the game. Good old Swirsky and Armstrong kept complimenting the bulls all game, I felt bad for the raptors fans to have to listen to that.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

bullsville said:


> My first thought was that those fingers were intended for Jalen, indicating how many times in a row they have beat the Raps without losing since the trade.


The anouncers said we've beaten them 8 times in a row. Not sure if we've played them eight times since the trade.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

dkg1 said:


> The anouncers said we've beaten them 8 times in a row. Not sure if we've played them eight times since the trade.


I think maybe we have beat them 8 straight, but I don't think there have been 8 games between us since the trade.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

bullsville said:


> I think maybe we have beat them 8 straight, but I don't think there have been 8 games between us since the trade.


Well, I had a comment along the same lines but didn't think my man Sloth would think too kindly of my words so I didn't say anything. :angel:


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

dkg1 said:


> Well, I had a comment along the same lines but didn't think my man Sloth would think too kindly of my words so I didn't say anything. :angel:


You notice I edited my post before someone went postal on us? :biggrin:


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

_TORONTO (AP) -- Trying to pump up the Toronto Raptors, Jalen Rose ended up motivating his former teammates.

After arriving in Toronto and hearing Rose predicting victory, Eddy Curry scored 16 points and led the Chicago Bulls to their eighth straight win over the Raptors, 94-85 Wednesday night.

*"It feels good to beat these guys, especially when you arrive in your hotel room last night and see Jalen Rose on TV guaranteeing a win,'' Curry said. "That's even more incentive. At this point we just wished we could have won by a little bit more.''*

Chicago veteran Antonio Davis, who was traded for Rose, said everyone knew about Rose's prediction.

"We mentioned it at the beginning and everybody kind of chuckled,'' Davis said. "I understand what he's going through. We went through it last year. I think he was trying to motivate his team, and it motivated us.''

Rose scored 30 points for Toronto, which shot a season-low 32 percent.

Rose shrugged off the Bulls' postgame comments.

*"They wouldn't have said that if they lost,'' Rose said. "If they need me to say something to get them motivated to play, they'll be getting bounced in the first round.''*

Rookie Andres Nocioni added 10 points and eight rebounds for the Bulls, who have won three straight overall.

The Bulls opened the second quarter with a 19-0 run and outscored Toronto 40-20 in the period for a 61-41 lead at the break. The 40 points were the most by Chicago in a quarter this season.

Chicago led by as many as 21 points, but Toronto got back in contention by taking advantage of seven turnovers in the fourth quarter. The Raptors used a 12-1 run to close within eight points, but Davis' three-point play pushed the Bulls advantage back to 91-80 with 3:56 left.

Tyson Chandler pumped his fist after giving the Bulls an 11-point lead with 2:12 left.

Chicago won despite missing point guard Kirk Hinrich, who has a strained left hamstring.

"I hate not playing, but it just wasn't getting better,'' Hinrich said. "I'm going to try and play as soon as I can.''

_



:laugh: jalen!


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Toronto shoots a season low 32%. Sweet. :clap:


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> *"If they need me to say something to get them motivated to play, they'll be getting bounced in the first round.''*


Um, as opposed to your own team apparently needing that same motivation? Good one, Jalen. Snap.

With that kind of motivation, maybe he can prevent them from getting mathematically eliminated from the playoffs in March.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Is that 9 straight versus the Raps?


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

Yes 9 straight.


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

DUHON PLAYED 48 miutes!!!!

6p 8r 8a

Solid.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Skiles Postgame

dang I'm late with this.

*fixed* thanks Bullsville.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I'm bored. Here are some plays made by Deng last night. Deng block Deng block2


----------



## bbertha37 (Jul 21, 2004)

Look what Rose does after that first block. What a baby.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

spongyfungy said:


> I'm bored. Here are some plays made by Deng last night. Deng block Deng block2


Stay Bored Spongy :biggrin:


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

Haha...yeah, baby is right. My goodness that second clip is incredible, though. 

Thanks Spongy!

p.s.--I like your AK avatar.


----------

